# London neighborhoods



## triangleblackcat (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi there,

A London move (from the USA) is looking likely for my husband and I (yay!) and we've already begun to search for housing. We know next to nothing about London's various neighborhoods/districts and are hoping to gleam some information here!

1) What are the trendiest/hippest districts in London to live? To play?
2) Are there areas in which expats (particularly from the USA) gather?
3) What do you think about the Richmond area of London?
4) What are the most expensive places to live in London? The least expensive?
5) Other than Craigslist and Rightmove, where should we be looking for rental listings?

Thanks so very much in advance for your help!

Best,
Cat


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Some quick opinion....*



triangleblackcat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A London move (from the USA) is looking likely for my husband and I (yay!) and we've already begun to search for housing. We know next to nothing about London's various neighborhoods/districts and are hoping to gleam some information here!
> 
> ...


Trendiest to live: Notting Hill, Camden, Fulham, Chelsea.

To play: same places plus West End, Greenwich, South Bank and many more.

USA areas? Not really, no. Most people from western countries do not search in general to congregate with compatriots, people from other nationalities (Indian, Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Caribbean ) have made their presence very strong in certain enclaves in East and South London.

Richmond is very nice, very expensive and relatively far from the rest of town.

Most expensive: Kensignton & Chelsea (favourite of Russian new rich), Richmond I suppose, some parts of Fulham, Primrose Hill, some parts of Hampstead, some parts of St John's Wood.

Least expensive: gosh, Thamesmead, most places in Tower Hamlets, Lewisham, Peckham and other very horrible places 

Keep something in mind regarding the above: older London neighbourhoods may have relatively posh dwellings side by side with very deprived ones, so the descriptions above are not absolute by any means, 

Just Google rentals or houses and London, that really should get you going.

Or Google for "State agents London" and you will begin to recognize some comapny names.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For information about the various districts to live in, try and find a book called Buying or renting a home in London, by David Hampshire and Sue Harris. It's published by Survival Books. As I explained in another thread, I worked with the author while he was writing the book and saw a couple draft sections. It has some very detailed information about the various burroughs and districts.

As far as finding other expats, you may want to check out the FAWCO clubs in the area. FAWCO - Member Clubs These are American Women's Clubs, though most of the groups are quite international these days. There are at least three groups in the immediate London area.

There is also an association called Focus: FOCUS Information Services - The international organisation for expatriates living and working in London that is designed to help expats get set up in the London area. It's a good place to meet people, as they run regular seminars and events in London for expats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## triangleblackcat (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks - this is very helpful! The book is already on my Amazon list 

I should mention that I'm not necessarily interested in living around other Americans, I just wanted to be aware of such clusters if they existed 

We are leaning toward living in Richmond. How far 'out there' is it? I know it is on a subway line, but it is truly convenient to get from Richmond to central London? How long of a ride is it, and how late do the subways run?

Thanks again!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Richmond: public transport.*



triangleblackcat said:


> Thanks - this is very helpful! The book is already on my Amazon list
> 
> I should mention that I'm not necessarily interested in living around other Americans, I just wanted to be aware of such clusters if they existed
> 
> ...


Check the Transport for London Website: Home | Transport for London and play a bit with that. From Richmond to Waterloo it should take around 25 minutes..

You can reach central London also by overground trains, check http://www.thetrainline.co.uk for times (you will end in London Waterloo and perhaps London Victoria).


----------



## sallyparker (Jul 16, 2008)

The trainline is the best one out of them


----------



## sallyparker (Jul 16, 2008)

The Train line one is the easiest site to use


----------



## sallyparker (Jul 16, 2008)

*Best one*

Is trainline easiest to use


----------



## klkiena (Jul 18, 2008)

*US expat gatherings*

Ehh.. well, I've been in London since Nov '07 and live off Gloucester Road.. I'm originally from the U.S. (California). There's quite a few other Americans I know in the neighborhood... 

--Kristin


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi thought id drop in some advice, im actually leaving UK for Dubai in a few months and work in real estate here.

Greenwich is a great place to live and rent is more affordable as is Blackheath with huge open spaces, Greenwich Royal Park is beautiful with the Royal Observatory and Greenwich market on a weekend is great, London Bridge is only 20 mins by train and you also have Jubilee Line at North Greenwich which is only one stop to Canary Wharf. Not sure if you'll be working for a US firm, alot of the major US companies are in Canary Wharf. Schooling is better in Blackheath with fee paying tending to be the 1st choice of locals. Great little weekend markets, boutique restaurants and deli's. You can be in the heart of the West End (Bond St, Mayfair) in 20 mins on the Jubilee line tube.

Other cool hotspots are Shoreditch, Hoxton, Clerkenwell areas, just outside The City.

Other rental websites: primelocation, fish4homes, propertyfinder, findaproperty.

Hope you enjoy your stay in Blighty!


----------



## andries82 (Aug 1, 2008)

move . co. uk is also a very good website for real estate


----------

